# Wanted r32 GTR rad cowl



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

Looking for a complete radiator cowl for an R32 GTR


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

got one here Chris if your not sorted


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

davew said:


> got one here Chris if your not sorted


Yes please Dave


----------

